# Another sow's ear, Huber steamroller



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

About 4 or 5 years ago I picked up this cheap Chinese cast iron toy (for the princely sum of about $12). I gave it a quicky paint job, and stuck it out in the garden.... I looked okay from 10 feet away. Unfortunately, when I moved indoors it was right in your face on the front edge of the layout.... and it looked like a repainted (and rusty) cheap cast iron toy.









As part of my redoing the layout for the grandkids to see at Christmas, this finally got addressed. I found a couple pictures of Huber steamrollers in a book and started butchering. I built a new cylinder out of plastic, wood and brass. It's not quite right, but close enough for now. Next was redoing the fuel bunkers and adding a roof vent. Then I got out a magnifying glass and studied how the front roller was framed and attached, and fabricated a reasonable copy out of about 14 pieces parts. I also put a steering wheel on it (actually a B',mann coach brakewheel) even though Huber rollers all had power steering, because one more lever is kind of boring to look at. I also built a firebox door and draft door to fill in the gaping hole in the backhead. It still looks kind of odd to me because it is left handed, but some built before 1910 actually were, and grinding the entire engine off sounded too much like work, since I used about half a tube of squadron putty on it already.


It's till obviously a toy, not a 'scale' model, but I think it's acceptable. If I can scrounge a fine white or yellow paint pen I'll line it similar to the way it was again.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

striped and weathered.....


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

It looks good to me. A lot better than what you started with. Good job!


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Mik, just think "10 foot rule."


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik -

I did the same thing with a toy steam traction engine I found on eBay:











I was looking for something heavy to mount on an AMS flatcar to keep it from bowing up as the plastic deck expanded in the heat. It's actually cast aluminum so I filled it up with lead buckshot. Seems to have worked - the flatcar is still straight as a die.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I used to sell those. I liked the Russell least because all the gearing is missing. BTW I also have a Frick traction engine on it's way to be scrapped on my layout. I still need to re-do the front axle and steering chains on this one.


----------

